# Rahmen um Box ?



## blubbbla (17. Nov 2006)

Gibt es die Mäglichkeit bei einer Box einen Rahmen festzulegen?


----------



## André Uhres (18. Nov 2006)

blubbbla hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es die Mäglichkeit bei einer Box einen Rahmen festzulegen?




```
javax.swing.Box box = new javax.swing.Box(javax.swing.BoxLayout.PAGE_AXIS);
        box.setBorder(javax.swing.BorderFactory.createLineBorder(Color.red));
        box.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(200,200));
...
```


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Nov 2006)

Ich vermute es war eine andere Box gemeint 

Allerdings weiß ich dann nicht, was mit Rahmen gemeint ist...


----------



## blubbbla (18. Nov 2006)

ja ohne swing - nur mit java3d. 
also Box box = new Box(1.0f,1.0f,1.0f);

also denke ich mal, dass da nicht gehen wird?


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Nov 2006)

Mir ist leider immer noch nicht ganz klar, was du mit Rahmen meinst - vllt sowas:

Noch eine zweite Box erstellen, die ein ganz kleines bisschen größer ist, in den PolygonAttributes der Appearance den PolygonMode auf POLYGON_LINE setzen, und an die gleiche Stelle im Scenegraph hängen?


----------



## blubbbla (19. Nov 2006)

jaaaaaaa  :applaus:  das funktioniert super. ich danke dir!!!!

hm allerdings stören die diagonalen :-( kriegt man di enoch weg?


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Nov 2006)

Wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach, da das damit zusammenhängt, wie die Box intern aufgebaut wird.
Du kannst dir vermutlich nur selbst eine Box basteln - wenn du die aus einem QuadArray erstellst, denke ich, dass die Diagonalen nicht da wären.


----------

